# Why Did I Get Dizzy On Land (after 5 Days On Water)



## TSOJOURNER

Hello Sailnet,
This blog has been very helpful for me while I have been preparing for my first trip on a sailboat. Could someone answer a question? After 5 days on the water in a 40ft. sailboat (first time sailing and we loved it!) This may be a dumb question: While sitting at a restaurant immediately following 5 days on the water was I so dizzy I almost became ill, this lasted for at least 2 hours. The room felt like it was moving, I was uncomfortable I was so dizzy. Could I be getting "land sick" as opposed to "sea sick"??

bluecayuga


----------



## denby

Land sickness, the inner ear and brain get so use to the boat movement that when it stops the brain thinks there is movement. I take a nine day trip in July and have no problem on the boat. but I'm a little off balanced for a few days when I get off. Some may say I'm always off balanced. 

Don't worry about it, it will get less with time.


----------



## djodenda

It's weird, isn't it?

I always noticed that it gets worse if I am in a small area, like a shower stall.

I'm sorry that it's making you uncomfortable and expect that it will improve in time.

David


----------



## alaskaboy

*Feeling like you're moving*

I've not noticed this from sailing so much but I've noted it after a couple of days kayaking on rough water. I like it. Makes me think of the trip again.


----------



## erps

Both Sandy and I used to experience that, and like David, especially when we would get home and take a shower. Now neither of us experience it anymore. I don't know if it's because we're getting older and there's a physilogical difference, or we've become accustom to it over the years.


----------



## ckgreenman

Tripped me out the first time it happened to me. My dad had just bought our first boat and we spent the weekend on board. After about 18 hours on the boat we went to dinner at the restaurant down by the breakwater and everyone was tripping out how it felt like the restaurant was floating.

I hardly noticed it much after that.


----------



## Giulietta

You got dizzy because you landed near Chicago, and smelled Sway's socks...

That happened to me once....but that was when he opened his mouth


----------



## sailortjk1

Hey guys this thread is over two months old, stop reviving old threads.
Where is the Dog when you need him.


----------



## ckgreenman

If it weren't meant to be revived then it would be locked 

Ouch, Alex. Good thing I don't live near Chicago then


----------



## SailChick20

ckgreenman said:


> Ouch, Alex. Good thing I don't live near Chicago then


Hey...there's more than smelly socks in Chicago...speak for yourselves!


I had this "landsickness" for weeks after first getting the boat...thought it would never go away.


----------

